# Belated NGD - Washburn D17 CE/M



## Mr. Big Noodles (Apr 16, 2011)

I haven't been posting my NGD's for a while, so this is coming to you from a few weeks back. My band lost its drummer at the beginning of the year, so we've been doing acoustic covers while searching for another bandmate. Well, the free Carlo Robelli that my friend gave me when he got it for free with his $200 Ibanez bass six years back wasn't quite cutting it, so I decided to see what I could find on Craigslist.






Ssssssslitherin!





It's a nice looking 'tar. It's so much easier on my fingers than the piece of crap I had before.













I tried to get the model number, but it's hard to get in there with the light I had.









I like the inlay. The fretboard could use some cleaning, but the last time I changed strings, I was at a friend's house with no kit for doing so.





Headstock's got some weird thing on the back. I guess all Washburns do.









Overall, it's in pretty good condition, aside from the fact that the strings have cut into the wood at the bridge, the binding is cracked in a few places, and there's this mysterious burn on the back:














It's acoustic-electric, with both 1/4 inch and XLR outputs, but I haven't tried out the pickup yet.









This is, perhaps, the strangest thing:





You'd think a little bolt coming out of the neck would cause problems, but I was surprised to find that your hand doesn't actually go there when playing.

I was surprised to find that I could actually shred on this thing; my experience with acoustics is that they're cumbersome and don't allow for the ease of technique that electrics do. Alas, my singer and I played in front of my songwriting class the other day (with a song I wrote on and for electric), and the sweeps came out pretty easily.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 17, 2011)

Congrats on the day of three NGD's


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks, dude. I've been flipping guitars lately, so they come and go, and doing NGD threads seems a little tedious. I'm just catching up.


----------

